# Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (9. März 2014)

.......


----------



## antonio (9. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

frag bei pächter bewirtschafter oder kartenausgeber nach.
dies ist überall verschieden geregelt.

antonio


----------



## morlu975 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Mit einem Köder der zum Fang von Raubfischen geeignet ist, darf vom1. Februar bis zum 30. April nicht gefischt werden.

So, stehts in der sächs.Fischereiverordnung. Heißt wohl mit anderen Worten Kunstköderverbot.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



morlu975 schrieb:


> Mit einem Köder der zum Fang von Raubfischen geeignet ist, darf vom1. Februar bis zum 30. April nicht gefischt werden.
> 
> So, stehts in der sächs.Fischereiverordnung. Heißt wohl mit anderen Worten Kunstköderverbot.




Wenn dem so ist, wäre ein Schlupfloch-Versuch (wie in diesem Fall) erfolglos.

Das Länderrecht schlägt in diesem Fall auch das Vereinsrecht.

Also Nix mit Spinnfischen.

R.S.

P.S: ist gar nicht so schwer, Würmer anzubieten, statt Blech


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (9. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Ich gebe zu das war sehr dumm von mir an diesem Tag trotzdem die Rute zu nehmen.In Wirklichkeit bin ich noch Angänger mit 16 Jahren, was meinem Usernamen wohl nicht ganz zutrifft.Eigentlich müsste ich noch die Bedeutung der Schonzeiten wissen,denn ich habe meine Prüfung erst vor 2 Jahren abgelegt.Aus diesem Grund möchte ich gern mein Account hier löschen und mich nur noch als Gast hier rumtreiben, damit nicht noch mehr Scheixxe raus kommt.


----------



## antonio (9. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

jup und dann hier öffentlich zugeben das ganze;+|kopfkrat

antonio


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Jedes Jahr das Gleiche ....


----------



## west1 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr das Gleiche ....



Das kommt vermutlich daher dass manche außer Spinnfischen angelmäßig  sonst nix können. Heutzutage fangen halt die meisten mit Spinnfischen, Karpfen- oder Welsangeln an.


----------



## moep (9. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Ernsthaft... wie kann man immer auf solche scheiß Fragen kommen? Ihr habt genug Zeit außerhalb der Schonzeit mit Spinnern zu angeln. Maden Mais und Würmer sind auch gute Köder.


----------



## Purist (9. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr das Gleiche ....



...nur weil die es nie gelernt haben Barsche mit Pose oder Grundblei beim Ansitzen zu überlisten. Ist ja auch eine schwierige Angelegenheit |rolleyes


----------



## Taxidermist (9. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



> nur weil die es nie gelernt haben Barsche mit Pose oder Grundblei beim Ansitzen zu überlisten. Ist ja auch eine schwierige Angelegenheit |rolleyes



Nee, geht gar nicht, da müsste man doch sonen ekligen Wurm anfassen!
(Ironie!)

Jürgen


----------



## Purist (9. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nee, geht gar nicht, da müsste man doch sonen ekligen Wurm anfassen!
> (Ironie!)



..und umbringen. |bigeyes

Aber dafür alle Weichplastikköder der relevanten Hersteller mit richtigem Namen ansprechen können....


----------



## welsfaenger (9. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

da stimme ich euch mal kpl. zu.
Leider können die meisten nicht mal das kleine 1x1 beim Angeln, meinen aber totale Cracks zu sein.
Zum Glück habe ich klein angefangen und kann mich glücklich schätzen mit fast allen Angelmethoden schon geangelt zu haben. 
Mittlerweile betreibe ich zwar zu 70% das Spinnfischen, aber auch nur aus Zeitgründen


----------



## phirania (9. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

JEEP nichts mehr hinzu zufügen..|wavey:
Angeln    lernen,dann kann man auch in der Schonzeit Fisch fangen ohne Kunstköder..:q:q


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Wieso nicht einfach den Wurm am Sbiro schleppen wenn es denn unbedingt aktives Fischen sein muss? Oder am T oder C-Rig ich persönlich widme mich in der Schonzeit allerdings immer den anderen Angelarten, feedern, Grundangeln mit dem Laufblei und dem Karpfenangeln. Sehr gute Erfolge auf Barsch erziele ich mit runden laufbleien welche auf hartem Grund durch die Strömung durch die Gegend rollen. Hat schon fast was von einem stationären Texasrig


----------



## Mozartkugel (10. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



Purist schrieb:


> ...nur weil die es nie gelernt haben Barsche mit Pose oder Grundblei beim Ansitzen zu überlisten. Ist ja auch eine schwierige Angelegenheit |rolleyes



schwierig nicht, aber total langweilig


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



west1 schrieb:


> Das kommt vermutlich daher dass manche außer Spinnfischen angelmäßig  sonst nix können. Heutzutage fangen halt die meisten mit Spinnfischen, Karpfen- oder Welsangeln an.


Und in der Schonzeit könnten sie es lernen, aber sie diskutieren lieber darüber, wie man ein Schlupfloch finden könnte...


Zum Thema "zu langweilig":
Auch beim Naturköderangeln gibt es aktive Techniken, also wird sich auch für die extem hyperaktiven, die keine 10 Sekunden stillhalten können, etwas finden!

Das geht übrigens nicht nur auf Barsche und den Metadon-Raubfisch Döbel, sondern auch beim

ACHTUNG gleich kommt ein schreckliches Wort

:mFRIEDFISCHANGELN!

Das Angeln mit Match- oder Bolorute in der Strömung bietet nicht weniger Action als das Spinnfischen.
Aber viel mehr Bisse, wenn man es denn könnte...

Den Drill, den eine schöne Barbe (oder ein schnöder Satzkarpfen) am feinen Gerät liefert, läßt jeden 80er Hecht (am hechttauglichen Spinngerät) ziehmlich alt aussehen!

Und ein 40er Rotauge muß sich zwar vor einem Meterhecht verstecken, aber ist trotzdem der kapitalere Fisch...

Nur auf Facebook ist es halt bei weitem nicht so cool.


----------



## maertes61 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



west1 schrieb:


> Das kommt vermutlich daher dass manche außer Spinnfischen angelmäßig  sonst nix können. Heutzutage fangen halt die meisten mit Spinnfischen, Karpfen- oder Welsangeln an.



mir aus der seele gesprochen


----------



## Andal (10. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



Purist schrieb:


> ...nur weil die es nie gelernt haben Barsche mit Pose oder Grundblei beim Ansitzen zu überlisten. Ist ja auch eine schwierige Angelegenheit |rolleyes





Mozartkugel schrieb:


> schwierig nicht, aber total langweilig



Zu solchen Aussagen kommt man, weil man es eben nicht kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Ich bin froh, dass das bei uns kein Problem ist...

Keine allgemeine Raubfischschonzeit, spinnfischen erlaubt, geschonte Fische zurücksetzen und gut ist..

Könnte ohne Gutmenschen und Vereinsmeier, die immer meinen, anderen das "bessere Angeln" beibringen oder aufdrücken zu müssen, so einfach sein..

Es zwingt einen ja niemand dazu, während der Hechtschonzeit spinnen zu gehen....

Warum man meint, andere  dazu zwingen zu müssen während der Zeit nicht zu spinnen, erschliesst sich mir nicht...

Wie beim Nachtangeln - niemand wird gezwungen nachts zu angeln - auch ohne Nachtangelverbot nicht...

Manche meinen aber eben, in Deutschland kommt man nicht ohne Verbote aus und verbieten das Nachtangeln - und grenzen damit auch die aus, die gerne nachts raus wollen...

Immer das gleiche Schema, immer das gleiche Problem...

Zum koxxxx......................

Siehe dazu auch:
Freiwillige Regeln statt starrer Regularien in der Angelfischerei
http://besatz-fisch.de/images/stories/Papers/Papers_2013/cookeetal_2013.pdf


----------



## Andal (10. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Du weißt es doch. Es sind genau die Schlupflochsucher, die solche umfassenden Verbote auslösen. Das du nach wie vor ans Gute im Menschen glauben magst, ehrt dich. Aber es hat halt nicht viel mit der Realität zu tun. 

In England haben sie Closed Season von 3 Monaten, außer an Commercials. In Bayern sind viele Gewässer von Haus aus nur von Anfang Mai bis Ende Oktober befischbar. Da muss man sich dann auch keine Gedanken um Schlupflöcher machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Solange Fische wichtiger als Menschen sind, wird das wohl so bleiben, da hast Du recht.......

Und das mit den Schlupflöchern:
Ein Verbot stört keinen einzigen, der das anders machen WILL.....

Die werdens trotzdem machen....

Und damit haben die Verbotsheimer gleich wieder das Argument für das nächste sinnfreie Verbot.....

Eine angler- und menschenfeindliche, sich selbst erhaltende Verbotsschraube...

Vernünftige Kontrollen , spürbare Strafen, einfache, für jeden nachvollziehbare Regelungen..

Statt immer neuer Verbote, mittels derer man immer neue Verstösse "produzieren" kann und damit wieder neue Verbote..

Aber solange Gutmenschen, Vereinsmeier, Fisch- und Gewässerneider, Verbandler, Schützer und Gesetzgeber meinen, Angler wären die größte Gefahr, solange wird sich nichts ändern...

Von diesen Verbotlern aber zu verlangen, dass sie einsehen, dass sie selber die Gefahr sind, ist natürlich illusorisch...


----------



## exstralsunder (10. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Ganz ehrlich? Ich finde eure Unterstellungen und Antworten gegenüber dem Fragesteller zum Teil erbärmlich!
 Er hat lediglich gefragt, ob es möglich sei, mit Spinner zu angeln. Mit der Antwort im dritten Beitrag dazu ist alles gesagt. Ob der Fragesteller trotzdem mit Spinner geangelt hat, lässt er völlig offen.

 Ich angle seit meinem 5 Lebensjahr und das so ziemlich mit jeder Angelmethode. Egal ob Fliege, Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler oder Wurm. Dennoch angle ich hier in er sächsischen Elbe hauptsächlich mit dem Spinner. 
 Was ist verwerflich dran? Die englischen Begriffe der Gummifische gehen mit persönlich auf den Keks. Ich kenne nicht einen mit Namen. Ich will sie auch gar nicht kennen. Bin ich deswegen ein besserer oder schlechterer Angler?
 Wo hat der Fragesteller ein Schlupfloch gesucht?
 Und selbst wenn: warum ist es denn verboten, während der Schonzeit mit dem Spinner/Wobbler/Gummi und was weiß ich zu angeln? Gibt es einen triftigen Grund? Warum soll ich denn den Barsch nicht das ganze Jahr über mit dem Spinner nachstellen? Warum darf ich den Rapfen währen der Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander nicht mit Wobbler beangeln?
 Warum darf die Forelle in einigen Abschnitten nur mit Fliege gefangen werden? Warum darf ich in Forellengewässern keinen Wurm benutzen?
 Wer legt so was fest? Warum hinterfragt ihr mal nicht diese Reglungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

In der Praxis wird ja nicht hinterfragt, sondern gehandelt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694

Angler halten sich in der Mehrzahl schlicht nur an für sie nachvollziehbare, sinnvolle Regelungen....

Egal wie viele Regelungen und Verbote noch kommen werden...

Gesunden Menschenverstand findet man eben bei Menschen und nicht bei 
(Verbotsförder)Institutionen........


----------



## Taxidermist (10. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



> Ich bin froh, dass das bei uns kein Problem ist...
> 
> Keine allgemeine Raubfischschonzeit, spinnfischen erlaubt, geschonte Fische zurücksetzen und gut ist..


Dito, da ich auch in BW fische!
Geplant ist bei mir, vorrausgesetzt das Wetter macht weiterhin auf Frühling, ein Wallerspinnen Anfang April.
Dennoch ist dies, zumindest auf meinem Vereinssee, nicht gerne gesehen.
Da kommen wohl Urängste von den Kollegen zu tragen, dass man einen eventuell gefangenen Großhecht doch einsackt.Die sich zudem, in der Zeit, voll im Laichgeschäft befinden.
Ich muss sagen, dass ich obwohl eigentlich erlaubt, mir doch etwas unwohl dabei ist.
Es besteht nämlich immer, die zwar geringe Möglichkeit, andere Fische (Hechte) zu verangeln.Da braucht nur einer den KuKö in die Kiemenbögen zu bekommen, dem nutzt dann auch ein releasen nix mehr!
Ich werde trotzdem gehen, aber wie gesagt, ganz wohl ist mir dabei nicht!

Jürgen


----------



## exstralsunder (10. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Wollt noch kurz anmerken, dass ich genügend Hechte auch während der Schonzeit mit Wurm gefangen habe.
 Drop Shot mit Wurm ist eine von vielen legalen Möglichkeiten, aktiv zu angeln. Wird jetzt er Wurm auch noch verboten?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

" Und selbst wenn: warum ist es denn verboten, während der Schonzeit mit dem Spinner/Wobbler/Gummi und was weiß ich zu angeln? Gibt es einen triftigen Grund? Warum soll ich denn den Barsch nicht das ganze Jahr über mit dem Spinner nachstellen? Warum darf ich den Rapfen währen der Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander nicht mit Wobbler beangeln?
Warum darf die Forelle in einigen Abschnitten nur mit Fliege gefangen werden? Warum darf ich in Forellengewässern keinen Wurm benutzen?
Wer legt so was fest? Warum hinterfragt ihr mal nicht diese Reglungen. "


Ich hinterfrage UND verstehe zum Teil diese Regelungen. Während der Schonzeit (z.B. Zander Hecht) auf Barsch mit Kunstköder zu angeln schließt den Fang von geschonten Fischen nicht aus. Nimmt man z. B. an man zieht einen Spinner durchs Wasser kann es gut sein das man einen Zander fängt, der z. B. sein Nest bewacht. Nun kann man ihn zurück setzen, aber es wäre möglich das er sich nicht von seinem Landgang erholt, sein Nest nicht mehr findet...oder er einfach entnommen wird, weils dem Angler nicht interessiert oder er nicht mehr überlebensfähig ist. Das sind Dinge, die einfach nicht sein müssen. Um dem vorzubeugen gibts das Verbot. Das man in einigen Forellengewässern nicht mit Wurm angeln darf hat damit zu tun, das man Jungforellen nicht verangeln soll. Denn Forellen saugen den Wurm tief ein...es gibt auch Forellengewässer wo man nicht mit Drilling angeln darf...hat alles was mit Schonung zu tun. Eigentlich einfache und logische Dinge.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Es gibt für jedes Verbot Gründe - nur meist keine wirklich sinnvollen.......
Deswegen hält sich auch kaum einer dran - und wer bewusst dagegen verstossen will, machts eh - und wenn tausend weitere Verbote kommen würden..

Wie gesagt: 
Solange Fische wichtiger sind als Menschen.....................

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solange Fische wichtiger als Menschen sind, wird das wohl so bleiben, da hast Du recht.......
> 
> Und das mit den Schlupflöchern:
> Ein Verbot stört keinen einzigen, der das anders machen WILL.....
> ...


----------



## welsfaenger (10. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Grundsätzlich bin ich auch gegeb Verbote, in unserem Verein halten wir das auch weitesgehend auch so.
Verbote machen nur dann Sinn wenn sie eindeutig sind und wirklich zur Schonung der Fische beitragen. Sp wie D1985 es schon geschrieben hat ist es schon die genau richtige Erklärung warum man nicht mit KuKö angeln sollte bzw. warum in Forellengewässern nur KuKö erlaubt sind.
Weicht man diese Verbote auf, z.Bsp. mit Mini-KuKö auf Barsch, hat man das Problem der eindeutigen Grenze. Und nein, nicht jeder Angler ist intelligent


----------



## exstralsunder (10. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich hinterfrage UND verstehe zum Teil diese Regelungen. Während der Schonzeit (z.B. Zander Hecht) auf Barsch mit Kunstköder zu angeln schließt den Fang von geschonten Fischen nicht aus. Nimmt man z. B. an man zieht einen Spinner durchs Wasser kann es gut sein das man einen Zander fängt, der z. B. sein Nest bewacht. Nun kann man ihn zurück setzen, aber es wäre möglich das er sich nicht von seinem Landgang erholt, sein Nest nicht mehr findet...oder er einfach entnommen wird, weils dem Angler nicht interessiert oder er nicht mehr überlebensfähig ist. Das sind Dinge, die einfach nicht sein müssen. Um dem vorzubeugen gibts das Verbot. Das man in einigen Forellengewässern nicht mit Wurm angeln darf hat damit zu tun, das man Jungforellen nicht verangeln soll. Denn Forellen saugen den Wurm tief ein...es gibt auch Forellengewässer wo man nicht mit Drilling angeln darf...hat alles was mit Schonung zu tun. Eigentlich einfache und logische Dinge.


 
 Dem sei entgegen zu setzen, dass z.B. in der Schweiz (und anderen Ländern) das Angeln mit Wurm auf Forelle durchaus üblich und auch erlaubt ist. 
 Ob das nun "unsportlich" ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich mag mir das nicht anmaßen. Fakt ist, dass die Schweizer nun nicht an Forellen Mangel sterben werden.

 Natürlich hast du Recht mit deiner Aussage, dass ein Zander der sein Nest bewacht, durchaus Opfer des Spinners/Wobblers werden kann.
 Dennoch: auch der Bursche kann sich durch ein gezupftes Wurmbündel am Dropshot  oder Texas Rig durchaus gestört fühlen. 
 Vor zwei Jahren glaube ich, gab's in  der Talsperre Malter einen Zander, der Badende Gäste attackierte. Die Talsperre liegt im Erzgebirge und erwärmt sich erst ziemlich spät. Die Badetemperaturen sind erst Ende Juni und im Juli erträglich.
 Jedenfalls fand man heraus, dass dieser Zander einfach nur sein Nest bewachte. Dummerweise tat er das nicht in der Schonzeit. Man hatte "ihn" -völlig legal- ziemlich schnell heraus geangelt.
 Bei uns ist in der Elbe ziemlich oft der Hecht anzutreffen.
 Der Gute ist bei uns von 1.2.- 30.04 geschont. Ich hab "ihn" schon weit vor und nach der Schonzeit mit vollem Laichbauch gefangen. Ich denke mal, dass hier das verantwortungsbewusste Handeln das Anglers entscheidend sein sollte. Solche Fische werden bei mir schonend zurück gesetzt.


----------



## Mozartkugel (10. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass das bei uns kein Problem ist...
> 
> Keine allgemeine Raubfischschonzeit, spinnfischen erlaubt, geschonte Fische zurücksetzen und gut ist..
> 
> Könnte ohne Gutmenschen und Vereinsmeier, die immer meinen, anderen das  "bessere Angeln" beibringen oder aufdrücken zu müssen, so einfach  sein...




ganz genau, hatte am Wo-ende auch 3 Hechte beim Barschangeln. Ist doch alles kein Problem... schonend zurück gesetzt und fertig |wavey:

- - -

Barbe, Döbel, Pose... was? Keine Ahnung was das ist, man muss im Leben nicht alles wissen |supergri


----------



## Taxidermist (10. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



> Barbe, Döbel, Pose,,, was? Keine Ahnung was das ist,


Passt so ins Klische vom ahnungslosen Trend Spinnfischer!
Mich überrascht das nicht.

Jürgen


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (10. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



Andal schrieb:


> In Bayern sind viele Gewässer von Haus aus nur von Anfang Mai bis Ende Oktober befischbar. Da muss man sich dann auch keine Gedanken um Schlupflöcher machen.




Bei allen unseren Gewässern Ist es so geregelt und keiner beschwert sich .
Irgendwann müssen die Fische auch mal ihre Ruhe haben 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Jetzt muß ich eines mal ausdrücklich sagen:
Wer NUR Spinnfischen will, der soll das machen!
Und ich hab auch persönlich überhaupt kein Problem damit, wenn ganzjährig z.B. auf Barsch gesponnen wird.

Ich hab nur ein Problem mit den "Besser-Street-Spinnern" die sich für für die Krönung des Angelfischerei halten und versnobbter sind, als die Fliegenfischerszene...
(Aber ich will hier auch keinen Fliegenfan persönlich angreifen)
Über Naturköder rümpfen sie die Nase und Friedfische sind eh nur für´s Proletariat...

|znaika:Mir geht es um den Respekt vor den Andersangelnden!

Ein Kumpel von mir fischt normalerweise ausschließlich mit Kunstködern.
:mDa prallen Welten aufeinander, aber wir verstehen uns hervorragend.
Er führt mir stolz den Lauf seines neuesten Ilex vor, ich zeige ihm, wie eine Liftmontage funktioniert.
Schon öfter hab ich ihn aufgefordert, seine Köder über meinen Futterplatz zu ziehen, um festzustellen, ob ein Räuber an der Beißpause schuld ist.

Einmal hab ich ihn zum Ansitz auf Zander überreden können und über seinen allerersten Köfi-Zetti hat er sich gefreut wie ein kleines Kind!
Auch zum Matchangeln hat er mich mal begleitet:
Die Gegenwehr eines Satzers hat ihn schwer beeindruckt und wenn die Pose gezuckt hat, bekam er plötzlich zittrige Hände...
Freiwillig hätte er es aber nie versucht!

Er wird auch Spinnfischer bleiben.

Aber er respektiert, so schwer es ihn manchmal fällt, die Schonzeiten!
Schonzeit heißt aber nicht nur, daß ein Fisch nicht entnommen werden darf, sondern er soll eine Pause bekommen, z.B. um sich in Ruhe um sein Laichgeschäft zu kümmern!

Der TE hat gefragt und ist, bevor er eine Antwort (die er in seinen Papieren auch finden hätte können) bekommen hat, gleich losgezogen.

Genau dieser Einstellung haben wir es zu Verdanken, daß wir immer mehr Regelungen und Einschränkungen bekommen:
Die Spezis, die sooo schlau sind, daß sie z.B. mit gezupften Tauwürmern die Zanderböcke von den Nestern locken, um sie dann (geknutscht) und gaaanz schonend zurücksetzen zeigen, daß sie keinerlei Respekt vor gar nichts haben.
Wegen solchen Anglern werden Gewässer irgendwann vollständig gesperrt.

Unser Verein hatte kaum Regelungen und die meisten haben nur auf dem Papier ihre Gültigkeit (z.B. Nachtangelverbot).
Aber ein paar Grundsätze haben alle respektiert.
Deswegen gab es nie Probleme!

Dank einer handvoll Helden, die es nicht schaffen für zweieinhalb Monate die Spinnrute aus der Hand zu legen, wurden jetzt einige Dinge, bis ins kleinste Detail, unmissverständlich geregelt.

Die Problemkandidaten sind übrigens alles Neumitglieder, deren Fischereischein oft noch nicht mal wischfest ist.
Über jeden Japanwobbler  können sie referieren, nur einen Satzkarpfen erwischen sie nicht...
:mTrotzdem glauben sie, auch unsere ausgebufftesten alten Hasen mitleidig belächeln zu müssen, wenn die ihnen ein paar gute Ratschläge geben wollen!
Dosenmais, Frolic oder gar ein Wurm? |bigeyes
Nein, wenn schon Friedfisch, muß es ein Fluo-Pop-Up oder ein Soft-Hook-Pellet als Köder sein...

Und wenn dann, nach einer halben Stunde, im Winter, immer noch kein Hitparaden-Rotauge gebissen hat, stellt man sich halt, Sonntags bei schönstem Wetter, mitten in der Ortschaft, mit der Wathose in den Forellenbach und blinkert auf Aitel und Barsch...#q

Ein freundschaftlicher Hinweis, das sowas nicht gerne gesehen wird, führt zu einer Grundsatzdiskussion darüber, ob  Fluocarbon hechtsicher ist und die Stahlvorfach-Pflicht beim Raubfischangeln (bei Forellen-und Barschgerät verlangen wir das eh nicht) an Nötigung grenzt...#d

Es gibt Grundlagenwissen:
Als Angler sollte man in der Lage sein, einen Köderfisch zu fangen .
Und als Mensch sollte man wissen, wann es besser ist, eine ungeschiebene Regel einzuhalten, als, mit Spitzfindigkeiten, die geschriebenen demonstrativ zu umgehen!


----------



## kreuzass (11. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Es kommt auf die Regelungen bei euch an.
Habt ihr eine generelle Raubfischschonzeit oder eine Hechtschonzeit, Zanderschonzeit usw.?
Wie ist bei euch Spinnfischen definiert?
Was sagt die grundlegende Gesetzeslage und etwaige zusätzliche, ergänzende Regelungen eures bewirtschaftenden Vereines?

Lapidar gesagt:
Wenn du deinen Teil zum Erhalt der Fischbestände beitragen möchtest, dann lass es bleiben.
Wenn sie dir egal sind, dann mach es.

@exstralsunder
Da hast du garnicht mal so unrecht, wie ich finde (bzgl. Forellen <-> Schweiz).

ABER:
Eine Festsetzung der Schonzeit hat schon seinen Sinn und Zweck. Der Name sagt es ja eigentlich schon.
Und jetzt spitzen wir die Situation einfach noch ein wenig zu und sagen, dass wir einfach einen Shit darauf geben, was aus den Fischen und deren Population wird.
Versuch dir doch dann einmal vor Augen zu führen, was für ein Rattenschwanz an Aufwand und auch Kosten auf die Gewässer bewirtschaftenden Vereine und Institutionen kommen würde, wenn es die Schonzeit auf einmal nicht mehr gibt.

Als diese Regelungen getroffen worden sind hatte das Ganze durchaus Zinn & Verstand.

Ich will garnicht erst wissen, welche Regelungen zustande gekommen wären, wenn damals schon die heutigen Gegebenheiten als Entscheidungsgrundlage gedient hätten.

"Warum hinterfragt ihr mal nicht diese Reglungen."
Also ich mache das und ich mache mir sogar darüber Gedanken wie es zu solchen Regelungen kommt und in welchen Gebieten es welche Regelungen für bestimmte Gewässer gibt.
Im Regelfall erübrigt sich für mich dann zumindest das weitere Hinterfragen.

Naja und wenn mir etwas an Gesetzen oder Regelungen nicht passt, kann ich immer noch in die Politik gehen und versuchen an den Stellschrauben etwas zu drehen. Ja, oder ich arbeite aktiv in Verbänden mit.

Wie so oft geht es bei solchen Sachen auch um Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Zander auf ein Wurmbündel an irgendeinem Rig beißt, statt beispielsweise auf einen Wobbler, Gummifisch oder gar KöFi oder Fischfetzen?
Auszuschließen ist dies nicht, keine Frage. Aber seien wir doch einmal ehrlich. Sie ist weitaus geringer, als bei den für den Zanderfang vorgesehenen Ködern.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (11. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich eines mal ausdrücklich sagen:
> Wer NUR Spinnfischen will, der soll das machen!
> Und ich hab auch persönlich überhaupt kein Problem damit, wenn ganzjährig z.B. auf Barsch gesponnen wird.
> 
> ...



Dem ist vollends zuzustimmen! Viele der Einschränkungen bzw. Regularien (bis auf ein paar wirklich sinnenleerte) haben wir denen zu verdanken die sich partout nicht an Regeln halten wollen. Schonzeit und Kunstköderverbote haben schon ihren Sinn.


----------



## exstralsunder (11. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



Der_WeiherAngler schrieb:


> Bei allen unseren Gewässern Ist es so geregelt und keiner beschwert sich .
> Irgendwann müssen die Fische auch mal ihre Ruhe haben


 
 Ich hoffe, Ihr habt auch entsprechend große Schilder für Kormoran und Fischotter aufgestellt?!
 _________________________________________________

@ Kreuzass:
 bitte nicht falsch verstehen-ich halte mich an gesetzliche Regelungen. Egal ob nun angeln oder in der normalen Zivilisation (Ok-manchmal bin ich zu schnell unterwegs  )

 Aber sein wir doch mal ehrlich: wie viel Zander oder Forellen fangt ihr denn so im Jahr? Meine letzte Forelle war vor drei Jahren vor Langeland. Mein letzter Zander im Sommer 2012 im Strelasund.  Obwohl ich ein Forellengewässer (sogar mit grüner Strecke) vor der Nase habe, angle ich kaum drin. Ein oder zwei mal im Jahr-mehr nicht. Also wenn es bei mir hoch kommt, dann hab ich 1 Zander und vielleicht 3 Forellen im Jahr. Und ich bin der Meinung: egal wann ich einen Fisch fange. Ob nun vor , in oder nach der Laichzeit: der Fisch ist weg! (So ich ihn denn mitnehme) 
 Bei harten und kalten Wintern rücken hier an die Elbe zu Hunderten die Kormorane an. Die fragen weder nach Schonzeit, nach Größe oder nach Art des Fisches. Die rücken hier an , scheixxen die Bäume tot und machen Fluss und Seen leer. Da kräht kein Hahn nach. Und dann will mir einer erklären: Schonzeit ist Wichtig?!
 Kurzer Blick in den Norden: wen juckt es denn, wenn hunderte Angler im Stralsunder Hafen und sicher auch anderswo, den Zandern im "Winterlager" nachstellen? richtig: niemand! Wen juckt es denn, wenn zig tausende Angler im April dem Hering ...übrigens voll im Laichgeschäft...nachstellen? Richtig: niemand!
 Wen juckt es denn, wenn wieder tausende Angler im Mai dem Hornhecht...ach ja, der ist ja auch im Laichgeschäft...nachstellen? Auch wieder richtig: niemand!
 Von daher zieht bei mir das Argument: der Fisch braucht Ruhe, überhaupt nicht.
 Regelungen und Verbote können durchaus sinnvoll und richtig sein. Manchmal aber auch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Ich wiederhol mich auch mal nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass das bei uns kein Problem ist...
> 
> Keine allgemeine Raubfischschonzeit, spinnfischen erlaubt, geschonte Fische zurücksetzen und gut ist..
> 
> ...


----------



## antonio (11. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



kreuzass schrieb:


> Es kommt auf die Regelungen bei euch an.
> Habt ihr eine generelle Raubfischschonzeit oder eine Hechtschonzeit, Zanderschonzeit usw.?
> Wie ist bei euch Spinnfischen definiert?
> Was sagt die grundlegende Gesetzeslage und etwaige zusätzliche, ergänzende Regelungen eures bewirtschaftenden Vereines?
> ...



antonio


----------



## Fragezeichen (11. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

An manchen Tagen finde ich solche Themen ja amüsant, an anderen Tagen zum kotzen...je nach Laune.

Gruppendynamisches einprügeln mit ~10 Leuten auf eine Person, dabei noch die gesamte Teilgruppe der Angler zu der ihr euer Opfer zählt in einen Sack stecken...merkt ihr eigentlich was ihr da macht?

Und dann behaupten, dass solche Einzelfälle Schuld sind an Verboten? 

Ihr seid es, die sich als Gruppe auf jemanden stürzen und auch als Gruppe in irgendwelchen Vereinen/Verbänden dann entsprechende Verbote erwirken (die über das Gesetzliche hinausgehen), um es "denen" so richtig zu zeigen.
Auch wenn "denen" nur eine Person von Hunderten ist und ihr euch nur selber das Leben schwer macht, weil Verbote nur die abhalten die sich daran halten.

Genau 1 Post hätte als Antwort gereicht: Halte dich bitte an die bestehenden Regeln, die sind wie folgt: ... und sind sinnvoll weil ...

Mit anpöbeln hat man noch nie etwas erreicht, da schaltet JEDER ab, macht es ggf. aus Trotz noch absichtlich/öfter.


----------



## Dakarangus (11. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

ich liebe das spinnfischen auch sehr, vor allem weils sich so schön mit dem leistungs-gesellschafts-job vereinbaren lässt, schnell nahc feierabend nochmal ne stunde los ohne viel dabei zu haben und packen zu müssen.

Jedoch hab ich auch einige Wochen Spinnfisch-Pause, wenn die forellenschoneit sich mit der Hechtschonzeit überschneidet.

ich mache dann aber keine Tricksereien, von wegen auf Döbel angeln im Forellenfluss oder auf Barsch am See, is klar...
Ist schon schwer sich einfach mal an Regeln zu halten, da muss man natürlich sofort aus lauter *Trotz* *und Stolz* dagegen verstoßen! 
Und sich dann beschweren das man nicht wie ein Erwachsener behandelt wird, Glückwunsch. #q

Einfach die Feederrute auspacken und schonmal Köderfische für den Mai fangen!
Feederfischen und auch Köderfische kommen für den Kapuzen-Pulli-Street-Styler vielleicht nicht in Frage


----------



## labralehn (11. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Zum TE, sei froh das es bei Dir keine generelle Schonzeit gibt, in der jeglicher Fischfang untersagt ist. 

Die Kollegen eines Grenzgewässers dürfen fast 6 Monate lang nicht in der Mosel angeln.


----------



## Sea-Trout (11. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Hi,

ich finde es auch nicht schlimm auf Barsche zu spinnfischen während der Hecht Schonzeit solange erlaubt.Bei uns trifft man die Barsche eh an anderen Spots an als Hechte während ihrer Schonzeit.Was ich nicht ok finde ist gezielt auf Hecht zu fischen oder genau da wo sie sich aufhalten.Bei uns hat der Zander 1 Monat länger als der Hecht Schonzeit.Dort angeln sie alle mit Kunstködern auf Hecht aber während der Hechtschonzeit auf Barsch da heuln sie dann alle.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass das bei uns kein Problem ist...
> 
> Keine allgemeine Raubfischschonzeit, spinnfischen erlaubt, geschonte Fische zurücksetzen und gut ist..
> 
> ...



Volle Zustimmung!


Wer sich seine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung auflegt und auslebt darf das ja gerne tun.

Solange die Missionierungskeule dabei wegbleibt,ist doch alles i.O.


----------



## fordfan1 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Jepp,als weiter so :m

Wegen solchen "Schlupflochsuchern" haben wir ein komplettes Verbot von aktiv geführten Ködern vom 01.02-21.09...

Tja was haben da die Leute gekotzt...

Selber schuld #6


----------



## kreuzass (11. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



antonio schrieb:


> antonio
> was soll da kommen wann der fisch gefangen wird ist  für den bestand egal, ob er innerhalb oder außerhalb der schonzeit  entnommen werden würde ist vollkommen wumpe.
> entnommen ist entnommen.



Ja und "ein Fuchs ist immer ein Fuchs"...

Nicht gefangene Fische haben in der Schonzeit die Möglichkeit stressfreier ihr Laichgeschäft zu erledigen. Stress ist für einige Arten und das Laichgeschäft ein nicht zu unterschätzender Risikofaktor. Das wäre eine zusätzliche Verschlimmbesserung des Populationszustandes des jeweiligen Gewässers.
Wenn es dann auch noch Vereine gibt die zusätzlich vorschreiben, dass es eine allgemeine Raubfischschonzeit gibt, dann geschieht dies gewiss unter Betrachtung aller Faktoren, sowie des Populations- und Gewässerzustandes.

Letztenendes geht es doch um Nachhaltigkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



kreuzass schrieb:


> Letztenendes geht es doch um Nachhaltigkeit.


Um Fisch- und Gewässerneid......................


----------



## Daniel SN (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

gut das ich mich nicht wirklich um solche vorschriften kümmern muss.
dem fischer sei dank!


----------



## antonio (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



kreuzass schrieb:


> Ja und "ein Fuchs ist immer ein Fuchs"...
> 
> Nicht gefangene Fische haben in der Schonzeit die Möglichkeit stressfreier ihr Laichgeschäft zu erledigen. Stress ist für einige Arten und das Laichgeschäft ein nicht zu unterschätzender Risikofaktor. Das wäre eine zusätzliche Verschlimmbesserung des Populationszustandes des jeweiligen Gewässers.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## zokker (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Wo er recht hat, har er recht.


----------



## Fessje (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Angler in erster Linie die Pflicht haben die Artenvielfalt der Fische zu erhalten.
Deshalb  Schonzeiten machen Schonzeiten Sinn.
Viele Fische überleben trotz zurück setzen den Drilling nicht. Außerdem würden viele z.b eine Forelle von über 50 cm nicht zurück setzten.


----------



## antonio (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



Fessje schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass Angler in erster Linie die Pflicht haben die Artenvielfalt der Fische zu erhalten.
> Deshalb  Schonzeiten machen Schonzeiten Sinn.
> Viele Fische überleben trotz zurück setzen den Drilling nicht. Außerdem würden viele z.b eine Forelle von über 50 cm nicht zurück setzten.



wie gesagt ob ein fisch während oder außerhalb der schonzeit gefangen/entnommen wird ist vollkommen wumpe für den bestand.
weg ist weg und erkann sich so oder so nicht mehr fortpflanzen.

antonio


----------



## antonio (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Antonio ebenfalls Recht.
> 
> Das einzige plausible Argument ist dass diverse Arten an Ihren Laichplätzen massenhaft bzw. leichter gefangen werden können, z.B. Zander auf ihren Nestern.
> Der verantwortungsvolle Angler würde in diesem Fall einfach den Platz wechseln, das andere Extrem der Fischgeilen (ob fürs Foto oder den Kochtopf) werden weiterangeln und somit für weitere Einschränkungen sorgen...
> ...




#6#6

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



antonio schrieb:


> Fessje schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bin der Meinung, dass Angler in erster Linie die Pflicht haben die Artenvielfalt der Fische zu erhalten.
> ...


Zudem haben Angler bezüglich der Artenvielfalt keinerlei "Pflicht" - das haben, wenn überhaupt, die Gewässerbewirtschafter..


----------



## Sharpo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem haben Angler bezüglich der Artenvielfalt keinerlei "Pflicht" - das haben, wenn überhaupt, die Gewässerbewirtschafter..



Ansonsten dürfte der Angler nicht angeln gehen.


----------



## paulmeyers (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Da macht man sichs ja schön einfach sich aus der Pflicht zu nehmen...

Und zwischen gefangen und entnommen ist so weit ich weiss auch noch ein kleiner Schritt für uns und ein großer für den Fisch!


----------



## exstralsunder (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Antonio ebenfalls Recht.
> 
> Das einzige plausible Argument ist dass diverse Arten an Ihren Laichplätzen massenhaft bzw. leichter gefangen werden können, z.B. Zander auf ihren Nestern.


 
 Und gerade das glaube ich nicht.
 Die Zander die *massenhaft* in Winterlagern (HST/HGW/HRO)gefangen werden, bauen mitnichten in den Häfen ihre Nester.
 Eine Forelle z.B. frisst vor der Laichzeit sich einen Wanst an, damit sie den Winter und die Fortpflanzung übersteht.
 Ergo: eine im Herbst/Winter gefangene Forelle kann sich ebenfalls nicht mehr fortpflanzen




> Der verantwortungsvolle Angler würde in diesem Fall einfach den Platz wechseln, das andere Extrem der Fischgeilen (ob fürs Foto oder den Kochtopf) werden weiterangeln und somit für weitere Einschränkungen sorgen...
> 
> Ähnliche Themen gab es schon früher, Vernunft fängt im eigenen Kopf an
> 
> |wavey:


 
 nun frage ich mal so ganz locker in die Runde: und was ist in der Herings - und Hornhechtzeit? Beide Fischarten kommen bestimmt nicht aus langer Weile in Küstennähe.
 Die Quappe laicht je nach Wassertemperatur zwischen November und März. Gerade in den kalten Winternächten "treffen" sich dann die Schlängler um sich fortzupflanzen, während draußen der Angler sitzt.

 Ich hab noch nicht einen Angler gesehen, der da sagt: oooch die armen Fische.


----------



## antonio (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Und gerade das glaube ich nicht.
> Die Zander die *massenhaft* in Winterlagern (HST/HGW/HRO)gefangen werden, bauen mitnichten in den Häfen ihre Nester.
> Eine Forelle z.B. frisst vor der Laichzeit sich einen Wanst an, damit sie den Winter und die Fortpflanzung übersteht.
> Ergo: eine im Herbst/Winter gefangene Forelle kann sich ebenfalls nicht mehr fortpflanzen
> ...



haben wir was anderes behauptet?

antonio


----------



## exstralsunder (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



antonio schrieb:


> haben wir was anderes behauptet?
> 
> antonio


 
 nein, nein: das was du behauptest hast, hab ich schon viel weiter vorher behauptet. In so fern ist überhaupt alles (zwischen uns) ok. Es gibt aber andere, die anders behaupten.

 Im ernst: es leuchtet mir beim besten Willen nicht ein, dass einige Fische, warum auch immer, während der Laichzeit geschützt sind und andere wiederum nicht.
 Es wird mit Zandernestern und was weiß ich, argumentiert, während anderswo Fische zu Millionen während der Laichzeit entnommen werden. 

 Viel sinnvoller als jede Schonzeit wäre meines Erachtens ein Küchenfenster. Somit ist gewährleistet, dass sich jeder Fisch reproduzieren kann.


----------



## antonio (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> nein, nein: das was du behauptest hast, hab ich schon viel weiter vorher behauptet. In so fern ist überhaupt alles (zwischen uns) ok. Es gibt aber andere, die anders behaupten.
> 
> Im ernst: es leuchtet mir beim besten Willen nicht ein, dass einige Fische, warum auch immer, während der Laichzeit geschützt sind und andere wiederum nicht.
> Es wird mit Zandernestern und was weiß ich, argumentiert, während anderswo Fische zu Millionen während der Laichzeit entnommen werden.
> ...



ob ein küchenfenster sinnvoll ist, darüber läßt sich streiten.
was das a und o ist, es darf insgesamt nicht mehr entnommen werden als das was reproduziert werden kann egal zu welcher zeit.

antonio


----------



## kreuzass (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

@Thomas99xx
Ja gut, das ist wohl leider oftmals das Grundproblem.




antonio schrieb:


> antonio
> nur das argument, daß ein während der schonzeit  gefangener fisch dem bestand mehr schadet als ein außerhalb dieser zeit  gefangener ist doch komplett an den haaren herbeigezogen.
> so manch anderes in bezug auf die angelei eben auch.



Naja, aber nicht jeder weiß zu erkennen ob der gefangene Fisch bereits seinem Geschäft nachgehen konnte oder nicht.
Wenn nicht, dann schadet es dem Bestand.
Oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Viel sinnvoller als jede Schonzeit wäre meines Erachtens ein Küchenfenster. Somit ist gewährleistet, dass sich jeder Fisch reproduzieren kann.



Gibts da Erfahrungen der anderen Variante d.h.Schonzeit ganz weg aber dafür das Mindestmaß rauf?
Plauer See hat das doch für den Hecht?


----------



## exstralsunder (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Gibts da Erfahrungen der anderen Variante d.h.Schonzeit ganz weg aber dafür das Mindestmaß rauf?
> Plauer See hat das doch für den Hecht?


 
 Ob das jemand in Deutschland schon praktiziert, weiß ich nicht. Ich glaube, in Sachsen Anhalt steht das gerade zur Debatte.
 Ansonsten mal ganz interessante Aspekte von Prof. Arlinghaus :http://www.vdkac.de/articles/1330447419.pdf


----------



## Taxidermist (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



> Ansonsten mal ganz interessante Aspekte von Prof. Arlinghaus :http://www.vdkac.de/articles/1330447419.pdf


Womit wiedermal der Bogen geschlagen ist, vom Raubfischverangeln in der Schonzeit, zum C&R Himmel a la Prof.Arlinghaus!
Ich frage mich ernsthaft, warum man bei diesem Thema jetzt aufs Küchenfenster kommt?
Ich sehe da null Zusammenhang!

Jürgen


----------



## antonio (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



kreuzass schrieb:


> @Thomas99xx
> Ja gut, das ist wohl leider oftmals das Grundproblem.
> 
> 
> ...



und woher weißt du das bei außerhalb der schonzeit gefangenen fishen.
nochmal, egal wann er gefangen wird, der fisch steht dann zur fortpflanzung nicht mehr zur verfügung.


----------



## Purist (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Womit wiedermal der Bogen geschlagen ist, vom Raubfischverangeln in der Schonzeit, zum C&R Himmel a la Prof.Arlinghaus!
> Ich frage mich ernsthaft, warum man bei diesem Thema jetzt aufs Küchenfenster kommt?
> Ich sehe da null Zusammenhang!



Ich sehe da schon einen 
Raubfische während des Laichgeschäfts beangeln, sich nicht an geltende Bestimmungen halten wollen, "ist doch nicht so schlimm" und man schlägt schließlich auch nie einen davon ab... 
Fehlt eigentlich nur noch die übliche "Totschläger"-Hasstirade: "die (Großen, die mit dem besten Laich) vergammeln bei dem dann in der Kühltruhe, der schmeisst die nach zwei Jahren weg". :q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



kreuzass schrieb:


> Naja, aber nicht jeder weiß zu erkennen ob der gefangene Fisch bereits seinem Geschäft nachgehen konnte oder nicht.
> Wenn nicht, dann schadet es dem Bestand.
> Oder täusche ich mich da?



Du täuscht dich dahingehend, daß eine Schonzeit während der Laichzeit per se wenig Sinn ergibt, da es völlig egal ist, ob ein ungeschonter Fisch Monate vor dem Ablaichen entnommen wird oder dasselbe, mittlerweile geschonte Exemplar, unmittelbar davor oder währenddessen. Jeder entnommene Fisch kann nicht mehr ablaichen, unabhängig von der zeitlichen Relation von Entnahmezeitpunkt zu Laichzeit.

Ich jedenfalls bin für "Laichfische zu Fischleichen"-ich esse Eier gerne!|wavey:


----------



## zokker (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Du täuscht dich dahingehend, daß eine Schonzeit während der Laichzeit per se wenig Sinn ergibt, da es völlig egal ist, ob ein ungeschonter Fisch Monate vor dem Ablaichen entnommen wird oder dasselbe, mittlerweile geschonte Exemplar, unmittelbar davor oder währenddessen. Jeder entnommene Fisch kann nicht mehr ablaichen, unabhängig von der zeitlichen Relation von Entnahmezeitpunkt zu Laichzeit.
> 
> Schön das du das in deinem gehobenen schreibstil auch nochmal wiederholst.
> 
> ...



Gruß ...


----------



## kreuzass (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



antonio schrieb:


> und woher weißt du das bei außerhalb der schonzeit gefangenen fishen.
> nochmal, egal wann er gefangen wird, der fisch steht dann zur fortpflanzung nicht mehr zur verfügung.



Sorry, das musst du mir jetzt einfach einmal verklickern, wie du auf den Bolzen kommst, dass ich das nicht verstehe und/oder nicht in der Lage bin dies zu erkennen. Danke.

Und eine Sache die mich interessiert:
Wieso wiederholst du dein Argument so gebetsmühlenartig?

Das ich dieses nicht aufgeriffen habe darfst du gerne als stillschweigende Zustimmung auffassen, denn so war's gemeint.




Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Du täuscht dich dahingehend, daß eine  Schonzeit während der Laichzeit per se wenig Sinn ergibt, da es völlig  egal ist, ob ein ungeschonter Fisch Monate vor dem Ablaichen entnommen  wird oder dasselbe, mittlerweile geschonte Exemplar, unmittelbar davor  oder währenddessen. Jeder entnommene Fisch kann nicht mehr ablaichen,  unabhängig von der zeitlichen Relation von Entnahmezeitpunkt zu  Laichzeit.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls bin für "Laichfische zu Fischleichen"-ich esse Eier gerne!|wavey:



Auch dich bitte ich darum mir zu verklickern wie du auf den Bolzen kommst, dass mir dieser Punkt nicht verständlich scheint. Danke.


----------



## Purist (12. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Jeder entnommene Fisch kann nicht mehr ablaichen, unabhängig von der zeitlichen Relation von Entnahmezeitpunkt zu Laichzeit.



Ich dachte immer, die Schonzeit hätte einen völlig anderen Zweck |kopfkrat


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



kreuzass schrieb:


> Auch dich bitte ich darum mir zu verklickern wie du auf den Bolzen kommst, dass mir dieser Punkt nicht verständlich scheint. Danke.



Dann bin ich wohl deiner scheinheiligen Frage auf den leim gegangen!




Purist schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, die Schonzeit hätte einen völlig anderen Zweck |kopfkrat



Hä?


----------



## kreuzass (13. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Ach du ********... hat sich erledigt.
Aja und danke. Kannst du behalten.


----------



## Purist (13. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Hä?



Naja, den Fischen den Angelstreß zu ersparen, weil sie ihren Energievorrat für Wichtigeres benötigen. Zudem eben auch keine Laichreifen Fische zu entnehmen, die haben immerhin bis dato überlebt und wären gerade dazu in der Lage..


----------



## kreuzass (13. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Oach ja. Sten, ich kann ja nicht auf Anhieb wissen wie du das nun meinst.
In diesem Falle hättest du mir mit einer etwas deutlicheren Kommunikationsstrategie durchaus besser unter die Arme greifen können. :m

Danke, dass du da an der mMn falschen Stelle gespart hast. #h

(... ist wirklich ganz langsam und tröpfchenweise ...)


----------



## Plietischig (15. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Gibts da Erfahrungen der anderen Variante d.h.Schonzeit ganz weg aber dafür das Mindestmaß rauf?
> Plauer See hat das doch für den Hecht?



Bei den Müritzfischern hat der Hecht keine Schonzeit. Früher war das Maß bei 50cm, jetzt müsste es bei 60cm sein.

und nunja, die Gewässer gelten nicht unbedingt als hechtleer.. #6


----------



## Haenger (15. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

komisch, dass das Thema immer dann aufkommt, wenn gerade mal wieder Schonzeit ist!

The same procedure as every year... |uhoh:

Hören eigentlich die ganzen Feederfreunde  im Mai mit dem Angeln auf, wenn die Barbe dann mal wieder so weit ist??
Oder die Stipper wenns mit der Rotfeder so weit ist...
immer diese hype ums Spinnfischen!

und wahrscheinlich steht dann noch ein Teil der "strikten" Schonzeitbefürworter abends mit der Dropshotmontage ( mit Wurm statt Gummifischchen , weil... ist ja dann kein Kunstköder mehr! ) am nahegelegenen Hotspot und ärgert die Barsche! #6

Ja nee, is klar
Das eigene Gewissen beruhigt und gut... 

Alter Schwede :q


----------



## Fessje (15. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



antonio schrieb:


> wie gesagt ob ein fisch während oder außerhalb der schonzeit gefangen/entnommen wird ist vollkommen wumpe für den bestand.
> weg ist weg und erkann sich so oder so nicht mehr fortpflanzen.
> 
> antonio



Ich finde Schonzeiten richtig und wichtig.

Das ist beim angeln und bei der Jagd so.
Ich finde es sogar richtig, wenn Vereine ihr Gewässer in der Zeit der Schonzeit sperren.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



> Ich finde es sogar richtig, wenn Vereine ihr Gewässer in der Zeit der Schonzeit sperren.



Ich nicht. Denn dann wäre das Ding ja quasi dauergesperrt, weil ständig irgendwas anderes Schonzeit hat. 

Zudem: Was soll ne Komplettsperrung, wenn man nur in Ruhe auf Friedfisch angeln will? Soll das dann auch bei jeder Friedfisch-Schonzeit (Schleie etc.) auch komplett gesperrt werden? Sprich: GAR KEIN Angeln (egal wie und auf was) erlaubt?

Übertrieben dargestellt: Keinen Bock auf zwei erlaubte Angelmonate pro Jahr (in denen dann womöglich noch Eis das Angeln unmöglich macht).


----------



## Fessje (15. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

@ PirschHirsch

Wer in der Schonzeit gerne angeln möchte hat die Möglichkeit an einem Forellenpuff zu angeln.
Hier werden Regenbogenforellen eingesetzt, die haben keine Schonzeit.
Ob es Sinn macht alle Flüsse und Bäche zu solchen Puffs verkommen zulassen ist die Frage.

Morgenfrüh ist der 16 März, die Forelle geht auf, es macht Spaß auf einen Fisch zu angeln der länger im Wasser ist als 10 Minuten.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (16. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Es wäre doch mal angebracht wenn man in Deutschland einheitliche Schonzeiten einführen würden.
 Jedes Bundesland macht seine eigenen und das finde ich sch...

 Ach ja ,Hecht und Zander laichen ja in allen Bundesländern warscheinlich unterschiedlich ab |kopfkrat


----------



## antonio (16. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



andreasp schrieb:


> Es wäre doch mal angebracht wenn man in Deutschland einheitliche Schonzeiten einführen würden.
> Jedes Bundesland macht seine eigenen und das finde ich sch...
> 
> Ach ja ,Hecht und Zander laichen ja in allen Bundesländern warscheinlich unterschiedlich ab |kopfkrat



ja das tun sie, je nach region und wetterbedingungen.
oder denkst du da drückt jemand auf den knopf und sagt jetzt alle hechte laichen usw.

antonio


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Hey,

ich weiß grade nicht ob ich hier schon gepostet habe #c

Ganz persönlich halte ich mich an die gesetzlichen Vorschriften: wenn der Gesetzgeber es mir gestattet während der Hecht/ Zander Schonzeit weiterhin mit Kunstködern auf andere Fischarten zu fischen, dann sehe ich darin kein Problem?

Seht euch mal das aktuelle Wetter an und den Verlauf der Wassertemperatur: ich kann da nur für meine Gewässer in Hessen sprechen, aber dort zum Beispiel war es dieses Jahr über konstant warm: wer kann mir denn garantieren, dass die Hechte nicht schon im Januar gelaicht haben? Wenn ich dann laichschwere Fische mitnehme ist das völlig in Ordnung, aber wenn ich zur Zeit spinnfische, werde ich schief angeschaut?

Ich denke der Angler muss selbst wissen was er macht: seht euch doch auch mal den Zander an: die Männchen bewachen auch NACH der Schonzeit die Nester und werden dann Säckeweise gefangen: das stört kein Schwein #q


----------



## Sea-Trout (16. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Bei uns ist der Hecht ab dem 1. Mai frei Zander ab dem 1. Juni.
Jeder fischt ab dem 1. Mai mit Kunstködern auf Hecht obwohl der Zander noch Schonzeit hat.Fischt man aber während der Hecht noch Schonzeit hat auf Barsch regen sich alle auf total sinnlos.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (16. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



antonio schrieb:


> ja das tun sie, je nach region und wetterbedingungen.
> oder denkst du da drückt jemand auf den knopf und sagt jetzt alle hechte laichen usw.
> 
> antonio


 
 Und jeder Raubfisch sagt dir wann er seine Laichzeit hat.

 Was du alles weißt .

 Sage mir doch mal bitte die Lottozahlen dann fliege ich in ein anderes Land  und brauche mich hier nicht rum ärgern #h


----------



## Tino34 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Bei uns ist es ganz einfach, vom 01.01 - 31.05 Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander! In dieser Zeit gibt es zusätzlich ein Kunstköderverbot jeglicher Art! 

 Da gilt es mit dem Regen- oder Tauwurm auf Barsche zu gehen!


----------



## antonio (16. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



andreasp schrieb:


> Und jeder Raubfisch sagt dir wann er seine Laichzeit hat.
> 
> Was du alles weißt .
> 
> Sage mir doch mal bitte die Lottozahlen dann fliege ich in ein anderes Land  und brauche mich hier nicht rum ärgern #h



hab ich das behauptet?
du hast doch angefangen mit dem blödsinn.#h

antonio


----------



## Fessje (16. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



jackdaniels66909 schrieb:


> Ich denke der Angler muss selbst wissen was er macht



Leider ist das nicht so.
Deshab sind viele Tierarten vom Austerben bedroht.

Und Angler und Jäger haben einen schlechten Ruf.


----------



## ruhrangler (16. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



RAUBFISCHULTRA schrieb:


> Schade.Ich war muss ich zugeben trotzdem und es ging heut rein garnichts.Ich angle aber an der Mulde als ein Fließgewässer an einer eher abgelegenen Stelle also ist die Chance zu kontrolliert werden gleich 0.




genau wegen solchen wie dir werd ich mich für die  fischereiaufsicht melden und die entsprechenden kurse belegen........

ich bin auch aus leipzig und vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal an der einen oder anderen abgelegenen stelle, deine chancen steigen also...........


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Die Regelungen zur Schonzeit haben schon seine Berechtigung,es ist ja auch quasi die einzige Zeit um dem Befischungsdruck etwas beizuwohnen.

Es ist eigtl. auch im Sinne des Angler,der Nachhaltigkeit,zu fordern/fördern.Letztlich kamen diese Gesetze ja auch aus nicht minder wichtigen Beweggründen,um eben Flora und Fauna eine Erholungsphase einzuräumen.

Lg


----------



## hanzz (16. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



ruhrangler schrieb:


> genau wegen solchen wie dir werd ich mich für die fischereiaufsicht melden und die entsprechenden kurse belegen........
> 
> ich bin auch aus leipzig und vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal an der einen oder anderen abgelegenen stelle, deine chancen steigen also...........


 
Sorry. aber Dein Profilbild lässt auch nicht gerade auf sorgsamen Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch schliessen.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (16. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Wenn nicht alles aus den Gewässern hier  in Deutschland entnommen würde dann wäre alles halb so schlimm.
Vielleicht sollte man die Fangbegrenzung neu überarbeiten.


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

MMn wäre ein Entnahmefenster das sinnvollere Modell. Eine zeitlich geregelte Schonzeit  berücksichtigt nicht den tatsächlichen Temperaturverlauf: das einzige Kriterium für die Fische...diese haben keinen Kalender 

Zumal wir auch hier wieder beim Thema Zander sind: was nützt es mir denn wenn der Fisch in Ruhe laichen kann, aber sein Nest danach nicht vor Fressfeinden schützen kann: da sollte dringend nachgebessert werden.

Edit: da wir uns hier aber einer Grundsatzdiskussion annähern, noch einmal in aller Kürze: ich spinnfische - sofern erlaubt - das ganze Jahr über, betreibe aber unabhängig von Schonzeit CR.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



Fessje schrieb:


> Leider ist das nicht so.
> Deshab sind viele Tierarten vom Austerben bedroht.
> 
> Und Angler und Jäger haben einen schlechten Ruf.




Solange das diese These vertretene Gutmenschentum dabei weiter scheinheilig sein Mastfleisch oder das Fischfilet aus industrieller Plünderfischerei geniesst,kümmert mich mein Ruf  als Angler nicht wirklich viel...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Solange das diese These vertretene Gutmenschentum dabei weiter scheinheilig sein Mastfleisch oder das Fischfilet aus industrieller Plünderfischerei geniesst,kümmert mich mein Ruf  als Angler nicht wirklich viel...



Mit dem Unterschied,das der Geldbeutel manchmal keinerlei andere Alternative zulässt,der Angler am Wasser aber sehr wohl mit Weitsicht auf sein Tun und Handeln Rückschlüsse zulässt.

Es ist einfach,seinen Ruf/Sicht der Dinge zu Rechtfertigen,in dem man anderen diesen Spiegel vorhält.So kann eine Gesellschaft niemals funktionieren,deshalb wohl auch dieses Bürokratentum in Deutschland.

Lg


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Nana..von den Mitmenschen mit bescheidener Börse kommen solche Vorwürfe aber witzigerweise zumeist nicht.Glaub mal,die diese Thesen verbreitende Klientel verfügt über vieles..aber kaum über Geldsorgen.


----------



## Fessje (16. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Solange das diese These vertretene Gutmenschentum dabei weiter scheinheilig sein Mastfleisch oder das Fischfilet aus industrieller Plünderfischerei geniesst,kümmert mich mein Ruf  als Angler nicht wirklich viel...



Für mich sind Leute die in der Schonzeit, unbedingt mit der Spinnrute unterwegs sein müssen ist nichts anderes als Plünderfischerei. |rolleyes


----------



## u-see fischer (16. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Bin ich froh, das es in NRW keine "Raubfischschonzeit" gibt, es gibt Schonzeiten, jedoch ist Spinnfischen nicht grundsätzlich verboten.



Fessje schrieb:


> Für mich sind Leute die in der Schonzeit, unbedingt mit der Spinnrute unterwegs sein müssen ist nichts anderes als Plünderfischerei. |rolleyes



Quatsch, ich angel seit mehr als 47 Jahre, in der Zanderschonzeit fische ich auf Rapfen, meine schnell und oberflächennah geführten Blinker, Wobbler (seltener) und Rapfenblei hat bisher noch kein Zander genommen. Auch kenne ich ein Gewässer ohne Zanderbestand, da kann man zum Ende der Hechtschonzeit schon auf Hecht fischen und Zanderfänge (Zander sind dann noch geschont) vermeiden.
Also nix mit "Plünderfischerei".


----------



## Sea-Trout (16. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Fische auch während der Zander noch Schonzeit hat auf Hecht.Ist bei uns in den Gewässern in Schleswig-Holstein ganz normal behaupte ich einfach mal.Nur wenn der Hecht Schonzeit hat und man auf Barsch angelt meckern manche was ja total unlogisch ist weil kein Unterschied.Plünderfischer bin ich deshalb sicher nicht.Ich entnehme nur wenn ich selber Fisch essen möchte und die geschonten Beifänge sind die große Ausnahme.Und wenn ein Zander beißt der noch geschont ist wird er halt zurückgesetzt und gut ist.Ist auch alles eine Frage der Platzwahl.Während bestimmte Fische Schonzeit haben direkt dort zu fischen wo sie stehen finde ich auch nicht ok aber wenn man sein Gewässer kennt kann man schon durch seine Platzwahl die Wahrscheinlichkeit enorm senken einen Fisch zu fangen der Schonzeit hat.Finde da echt nichts schlimmes dran und hier bei uns macht sich da eigentlich auch niemand Gedanken drüber.Hecht ist am 1. Mai frei Zander 1 Monat später.Und jeder fischt ab dem 1. Mai auf Hecht ist hier echt ganz normal so.


----------



## Fessje (16. März 2014)

Mir geht es in erster Linie darum nicht mit kleinen wobblern in der Forellenschonzeit zu fischen. Mit der Ausrede auf Barsch zu gehen.
Bin mir auch sicher, dass z.b eine schöne große Forelle die so gefangen wird nur von den wenigsten zurück gesetzt wird. Wer würde eine 47 Bachforelle zurück setzten? 
Leider fehlt einigen das Bewusstsein für die Natur das man als Angler und Jäger haben sollte. ( meine das weltweit)


----------



## phirania (16. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Also ist doch unglaublich,das uns die Raubfische in der Schonzeit auch noch belästigen..#d#d#d


----------



## Sea-Trout (16. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



Fessje schrieb:


> Wer würde eine 47 Bachforelle zurück setzten?
> Leider fehlt einigen das Bewusstsein für die Natur das man als Angler und Jäger haben sollte. ( meine das weltweit)


Da gibt es zum Glück genug Leute wenn sie geschont ist ist sie halt geschont.Und sogar wenn sie keine Schonzeit hat gibt es zum Glück genug Angler die einen Ausnahmefisch zurücksetzen und allgemein mit Verstand entnehmen.Ich muss da nicht groß überlegen ist ein Fisch geschont muss er zurück.Wenn die Umstände es zulassen noch schnell ein Foto oder nur die schönere Erinnerung mehr brauche ich nicht.So wie du fragst hört es sich ja fast so an als würdest du sie selber nicht zurücksetzen?|supergri


----------



## ruhrangler (17. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



hanzz schrieb:


> Sorry. aber Dein Profilbild lässt auch nicht gerade auf sorgsamen Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch schliessen.



hannz das bin ich nicht, ist nen foto aus google,
aber darum gehts doch bei dem thema auch nicht oder ?


----------



## hanzz (17. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

Naja. Den Finger erheben und sich dabei mit so einem Bild präsentieren find ich halt nicht ok. Auch wenn's von Google ist.
Aber hast recht ist OT.


----------



## Fr33 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



ruhrangler schrieb:


> hannz das bin ich nicht, ist nen foto aus google,
> aber darum gehts doch bei dem thema auch nicht oder ?



Dann würd ich aber schnell ein anderes eigenes nehmen.... denn Bilder aus Google (wegen Urheber-Reibereien) verstoßen gegen die AB Regeln....


----------



## ruhrangler (17. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

jajaja ist ja schon ok, wenn ich nur noch wüsste wo ich das änder, helft mir mal bitte..........


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Bin ich froh, das es in NRW keine "Raubfischschonzeit" gibt, es gibt Schonzeiten, jedoch ist Spinnfischen nicht grundsätzlich verboten.



Dito..noch ein froher


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



ruhrangler schrieb:


> jajaja ist ja schon ok, wenn ich nur noch wüsste wo ich das änder, helft mir mal bitte..........



In der grünen Leiste oben:

Profil>Einstellungen und Optionen>Benutzerbild ändern


----------



## FranzJosef (17. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



Fessje schrieb:


> Mir geht es in erster Linie darum nicht mit kleinen wobblern in der Forellenschonzeit zu fischen. Mit der Ausrede auf Barsch zu gehen.


Ich habe nun zufaellig direkt vor der Tuer Zander, Barsch, Hecht, MeFo und Hornfisch in einem Gewaesser. Darf ich erst Hornfisch mit der Spinne jagen, wenn die Hechtschonzeit vorbei ist? Darf ich in der Hechtschonzeit gar nicht auf Barsche angeln, obwohl diese keine Schonzeit haben? Darf ich im Herbst nicht die Freiwasseroberflaeche nicht mit 'nem kleineren Blinker nach Mittelwasser-Hechten absuchen, weil 'ne MeFo beissen koennte?


> Bin mir auch sicher, dass z.b eine schöne große Forelle die so gefangen wird nur von den wenigsten zurück gesetzt wird. Wer würde eine 47 Bachforelle zurück setzten?


Warum nicht? Es gibt genug Angler, die sowieso schon Ihr persoenliches Kuechenfenster haben; Hechte nur von 50cm-75cm und nur Maennchen, Barsche nur U40cm, Zander erst ab guten 50cm, etc etc etc... Ebenso soll es Angler geben, die laichfaehige/volle Raubfische auch schon 2+ Wochen vor oder nach der Schonzeit zuruecksetzen.

Ich wuerde ja gar nicht mehr zum Angeln kommen, wenn ich nur noch spinnfischen wuerde, wenn gar kein vorkommender Raubfisch mehr Schonzeit hat. #6


----------



## ruhrangler (17. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> In der grünen Leiste oben:
> 
> Profil>Einstellungen und Optionen>Benutzerbild ändern




ahhh ich werd alt und offensichtlich blind..........
danke dir......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



ruhrangler schrieb:


> ahhh ich werd alt und offensichtlich blind..........
> danke dir......



Hauptsache das taktile fischen funzt.


----------



## ruhrangler (17. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Hauptsache das taktile fischen funzt.




selbst wenn  ich ans wasser getragen werden muss...........


aber das bild ist noch immer da obwohl ichs rausgehauen hab ????


----------



## hanzz (17. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



ruhrangler schrieb:


> selbst wenn  ich ans wasser getragen werden muss...........
> 
> 
> aber das bild ist noch immer da obwohl ichs rausgehauen hab ????



Kieck nochmal in dein Profil.
Es gibt ein Profil- und ein Benutzerbild.
Eins wird im Profil angezeigt und das Benutzerbild wird in deinen Beiträgen angezeigt


----------



## ruhrangler (17. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*

mann mann mann fische fangen geht schneller,
danke jungs.............


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Ich habe nun zufaellig direkt vor der Tuer Zander, Barsch, Hecht, MeFo und Hornfisch in einem Gewaesser. Darf ich erst Hornfisch mit der Spinne jagen, wenn die Hechtschonzeit vorbei ist? Darf ich in der Hechtschonzeit gar nicht auf Barsche angeln, obwohl diese keine Schonzeit haben? Darf ich im Herbst nicht die Freiwasseroberflaeche nicht mit 'nem kleineren Blinker nach Mittelwasser-Hechten absuchen, weil 'ne MeFo beissen koennte?


Bei Dir stellt sich die ganze Frage überhaupt nicht:
Irgendwas ist immer zu fangen, und Du hast kein Kunstköderverbot!

Genauso bei Sea-Trout:
Du scheinst zu wissen, was Du tust, beherrscht es wohl, die geschonten Arten zu umgehen.
Und Du tust es auch!
Natürlich find ich es in Ordnung wenn Du während der Hechstschonzeit auf Barsch angelst!

Sowas ist, in meinen Augen, verantwortungsbewußtes Fischen.

:mDie Probleme entstehen, wenn einzelne eine freizügige Regel vorsätzlich ausnutzen!
Dann werden Schlupflöcher dicht gemacht!
Und dann suchen sie das nächste und machen das auch noch öffentlich...#q
Irgendwann ist deswegen alles verboten: Gewässersperre

Ich wünsche mir aber, mit so wenig wie möglich Regeln kämpfen zu müssen!
Und behaupte auch nicht, mich immer kadavergetreu jeden Paragraphen zu befolgen...

:mAber man sollte ein Gespür entwickeln, wann etwas in Ordnung ist weil niemandem geschadet wird (UND sich keiner daran stört) und wann man dafür verantwortlich ist, daß Forderungen nach strengeren Regeln laut werden...


----------



## FranzJosef (18. März 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Und behaupte auch nicht, mich immer kadavergetreu jeden Paragraphen zu befolgen...


Wenn ich sehe, wie die Leute Auto fahren, sollten da wohl extrem wenig Steine geflogen kommen. 



> Aber man sollte ein Gespür entwickeln, wann etwas in Ordnung ist weil niemandem geschadet wird (UND sich keiner daran stört) und wann man dafür verantwortlich ist, daß Forderungen nach strengeren Regeln laut werden...


Du meinst DENKEN, bevor man handelt? Ach, hoer' auf...


----------

